# Mädels aus FFM zum gemeinsam biken + WG gesucht :D



## wiz04 (20. September 2020)

Hallo! 
Ich bin Svenja und werde im November nach FFM ziehen und würde mich sehr freuen gemeinsam biken zu gehen. Unter der Woche wirds im Winter bei mir eher schlecht, da es so früh dunkel ist, aber am Wochenende würde ich gerne los  
Ich kenne mich in der Region noch gar nicht aus und würde mich freuen Trails kennenzulernen (Enduro, AM, DH und FR würde ich alles mal mitkommen, fahre bevorzugt Enduro würde ich sagen )

Und dann suche ich noch eine WG in FFM (am besten entweder fahrradnah zu der Bockenheimer Warte oder eine sehr gute Anbindung zu ein paar Trails ).  Dazu dann vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu mir, weiteres gerne per PM: Ich bin 32 Jahre, bike gerne und fahre gerne Rollschuh, bin generell gerne draussen unterwegs, bin Naturwissenschaftlerin (Agrar/Biologie), es sollte nicht unbedingt eine Zweck WG sein. Größe der WG und von dem Zimmer ist erstmal nicht so wichtig, Miete wenn möglich max 500 Euro. 
Freue mich über jeden Hinweig und jedes Angebot, Danke!  ?
Svenja


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2020)

Hi, WG kann ich nicht bieten, wohne aber in der Nähe von Frankfurt und fahre Enduro-Hardtail. Offizielle Trails hierfür gibt es im Taunus, Spessart (Hahnenkamm), Odenwald, also in den Mittelgebirgen rund um Frankfurt. Sind zum großen Teil ausgeschildert, für die GEO-Runden im Odenwald gibt es auch GPS-Tracks. Für Enduro ist insbesondere die Mil 1 zu empfehlen: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/joomshaper/miltenberg-mil-1 und die offiziellen "roten" und "schwarzen" Strecken am Hahnenkamm (Spessart).

Taunus, sprich Feldberg, ist über die U3 Richtung Oberursel-Hohemark zu erreichen (bis zur Endhaltestelle), im Sommer nimmt der Bus zum Feldbergplateau von dort aus auch Räder (und deren Fahrer) mit. Jetzt muss man wieder selbst hochpedalieren. Für die anderen Gebiete braucht man schon ein Auto für die Anreise. Also ich zumindest, weil lange Anfahrten mit schwerem Gerät mache ich als ältere Dame nicht mehr.

Ab November wird es allerdings schwierig mit den offiziellen Trails, da diese über die Wintersaison nicht befahren werden sollen, um sie nicht vollständig zu ruinieren. Kontrolliert wird das zwar nicht, aber es steckt ne Menge freiwilliger und unentgeldlicher Arbeit drin und von daher halte ich mich an das "Fahrverbot" und mache nur noch "Konditionsrunden" auf Schotter- und Wanderwegen im Vorderspessart.

Im Regionalforum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/frankfurt-und-umgebung.18/
gibt es auch hin und wieder Mitfahrgelegenheiten im Taunus oder Spessart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiz04 (27. September 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hi, WG kann ich nicht bieten, wohne aber in der Nähe von Frankfurt und fahre Enduro-Hardtail. Offizielle Trails hierfür gibt es im Taunus, Spessart (Hahnenkamm), Odenwald, also in den Mittelgebirgen rund um Frankfurt. Sind zum großen Teil ausgeschildert, für die GEO-Runden im Odenwald gibt es auch GPS-Tracks. Für Enduro ist insbesondere die Mil 1 zu empfehlen: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/joomshaper/miltenberg-mil-1 und die offiziellen "roten" und "schwarzen" Strecken am Hahnenkamm (Spessart).
> 
> Taunus, sprich Feldberg, ist über die U3 Richtung Oberursel-Hohemark zu erreichen (bis zur Endhaltestelle), im Sommer nimmt der Bus zum Feldbergplateau von dort aus auch Räder (und deren Fahrer) mit. Jetzt muss man wieder selbst hochpedalieren. Für die anderen Gebiete braucht man schon ein Auto für die Anreise. Also ich zumindest, weil lange Anfahrten mit schwerem Gerät mache ich als ältere Dame nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Hi, vielen lieben Dank für deine Nachricht, die ganzen Infos und Links  Das ist ja schonmal ein sehr guter  Überblick und hört sich so an, als ob es eine gute Auswahl an Trails gibt! Ich schaus mir dann auf jeden Fall mal an wenn ich dann da bin! 
😊


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. September 2020)

Gerne.

Zum Saisonbeginn 2021 können wir dann gerne die eine oder andere Runde drehen.


----------



## wiz04 (8. Oktober 2020)

Huhu, dieser Thread hat sich erledigt, da ich nun doch nicht nach FFM ziehen werde.

Gab halt ein anderes Job Angebot


----------

